# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Is my last name Russian?

## Vodkaholik

Since I'm in college now many people ask me if my name is Russian and are often surprised since I am hispanic. 
My last name is Yeverino.  Is this a russian name?
I don't know much about my history except my mom's side is totally hispanic mexican/brazilian.  i do know however that my dad's side has ancestors that came from eastern europe long ago, into spain and then into mexico.

----------


## Alexander

> My last name is Yeverino.  Is this a russian name?

 No

----------


## Sambo71

Are these last names  russian    Chamulak,   Nockein,   if not possibly from where?

----------


## JJ

The endings of russian last names are -ов(а),-ев(а),-ёв(а), -ин(а), -ын(а), -they mean "of" like Ivanov is "of Ivan" (family), -ский/-ская - means "came from" - Vladimirskiy - came from a town Vladimir. These are only the Russians most common last name endings but may be I've missed some rare of them.

----------


## julia95

It could be a variation of Severino which is Spanish/Latin

----------


## Souljacker

Julia is right, Severino is a very common name in Brazil, though I've never seen it used as a surname.

----------

